# jMonkey & Nifty GUI



## TheMuh (2. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es deutsche Tutorials zum Einstieg in jMonkey und Nifty Gui ?

???:L


----------



## Fu3L (2. Jul 2011)

Ich hab damals nichts gefunden -.-
Da hilft nur das Englischssprachige Wiki von JME und die Beispiele, die du in der JMonkeyEngine .jar mit reingepackt findest.. Bei konkreten Fragen können Kr0e und ich dann vllt noch helfen, aber viel damit gemacht hab ich auch noch nicht.

Edit: Bezog meinen Post nur auf die Nifty Gui^^ Aber JME ist genauso, nur, dass ich da schon mehr mit gemacht hab^^


----------



## Kr0e (2. Jul 2011)

Hallo Zusammen! Da bin ich^^

Nun, ich kann Fu3L da nur zustimmen... Keine deutschen Tutorial at all... Nifty hab ich ein paar Erfahrungen. Bei konkreten Fragen können wir dir bestimmt helfen. jME3 wird auch nur auf Englisch erklärt werden. Ist das ein Problem ? IMHO sind deren Tuts eigentlcih wirklich recht simpel geschrieben und jeder, der in der Schule Englisch hatte, sollte dies ohne Problem verstehen können. Auch bei JME (Sogar bei weitem mehr als Nifty) kann ich (können wir ?) dir helfen. Diese QuickStart-Guides sind eigentlich recht brauchbar. Einfach mal das SDK installieren und ein paar Tests starten, damit solltest du recht schnell mit jME vertraut werden


----------



## Ulathar (3. Jul 2011)

nur für den fall, dass die examples die der jme3 beiliegen nicht funktionieren (massenweise fehler enthalten und/oder deprecated functions nutzen), stell in der jme platform auf nightly builds (unter menupunkt plugins) und führe ein update durch.

dann funktionieren alle examples wieder.


----------



## TheMuh (3. Jul 2011)

Dank an euch für die erste Info ... dann werd ich mal reinschnuppern :rtfm:


----------



## Hachmed (11. Aug 2011)

Ihr beschäftigt euch eingehend mit JME3?
Ich finde das echt frustrierend, dass die Plattform sehr verbuggt ist:autsch:, wie geht ihr damit um?
Oder stört es euch gar nicht?

PS: Bin mir unsicher, ist es okay, dass so noch mal hinten dran zu hängen?
Wollte nicht gleich 'nen neuen Thread öffnen...


----------



## Kr0e (11. Aug 2011)

Ja, JME3 ist schon verbuggt. Vorallem das SDK. Ist ja uach noch ne Alpha. Außerdem ist der ursprüngliche Entwickler gegangen und macht nun Ardor3d. JME3 hat gute neue Ansätze... Ich persönlich finde es auch beachtlich, was die Community draus gemacht hat, aber dennoch fehlt da der ursprüngliche Entwickler^^

Ich will hier keine endlose Diskussion anzetteln, ob Java für Games geeignet ist oder nicht. Rein technisch auf JEDEN Fall, aber es fehlt einfach das "Ökosystem" wie es C/C++ bietet. Außerdem würde ich immer DirectX bevorzugen, sofern Windows als Target-Plattform ausreicht. (Tut es ja fast immer)
OpenGL ist gegen DirectX schon etwas Krampf und ich würde auch nur OpenGL benutzen, wenn plattformunabhängigkeit gefordert ist.

Ich bezweifele sowieso ob Java DIE Programmiersprache für Spiele ist. Ich finde, jemand der Spiele spielt, nutzt sowieso Windows, denn das ist eben DIE Plattform für Spiele (DirectX).  Aber das ist meien bescheidene Meinung^^

Grußm

Chris


----------

